# Beer / Pub / Brewery Reviews Readme, Please Read



## dane (3/4/05)

Initially this forum was for discussion of Pub & Brewery reviews and comments. I have broadened it's scope to now include beer reviews.

In an effort to try and make information as easy as possible to find, when you post can you please try to put:

[Beer Review] or 

[Pub Review] or

[Brewery Review]

In your topic title so people can quickly distinguish between threads. I will be trying to use this system in other forums that have broader scopes as well.

Thanks. :beer:


----------

